# 1920*1080@75Hz



## Xipo (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out how to set my refresh rate to 75hz, but somehow the only option I have at 1920*1080 is 60hz.
I checked in CCC, and the only res where I would get the option for 75hz is 1152*864.

My monitor is an Acer X243HQ which is supposed to be able to support 1920*1080@75Hz, got an ATI Radeon 4850.

Anyone got an idea on how to get this to work?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2009)

Maybe your display will only allow 60 @ 1080p? Use this info @ your own risk though.






Uncheck "Hide Modes ...." Then you might be able to force 75.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 22, 2009)

If it says its suppose to support 75hz At that res. the only thing i could think of would be a driver for the monitor.
Check your manual or manufacture for info.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2009)

if you're using HDMI, i think 60Hz is all you'll get. if you're on VGA or DVI, you'll need a driver most likely.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 22, 2009)

More than likely you need to install your monitor drivers before the system will detect that you can run 1920x1080@75Hz.  You should be able to get the driver off Windows Update.

If not it can be downloaded here: http://mxdtr.com/index.php/acer-lcd-monitor-x243hq-driver-download/


----------



## Homeless (Sep 22, 2009)

Are you sure your monitor has the ability to do 1080 @ 75hz?  To my knowledge, LCD monitors can only do 75 at lower resolutions.  Even if you could do 75, you would get little to no performance increase since LCD's work differently


----------



## Xipo (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, that link didn't work, but I got it from the acer website now, I'm on DVI btw.
But the driver download contains a .cat .icm and a .inf 
Right clicking the .inf and selecting install doesn't work, and trying to update through device manager doesn't work either, the monitor is listed as Generic PnP-monitor and when selecting the path to the .cat .icm and .inf, it says there is no driver there.

Oh and I'm sure about the 75Hz, think you guys are right about the driver, just no idea on how to install


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2009)

Xipo said:


> Yeah, that link didn't work, but I got it from the acer website now, I'm on DVI btw.
> But the driver download contains a .cat .icm and a .inf
> Right clicking the .inf and selecting install doesn't work, and trying to update through device manager doesn't work either, the monitor is listed as Generic PnP-monitor and when selecting the path to the .cat .icm and .inf, it says there is no driver there.
> 
> Oh and I'm sure about the 75Hz, think you guys are right about the driver, just no idea on how to install



if the device manager to the inf doesnt work, then its not the right driver. the driver may be for VGA mode only.


----------



## robal (Sep 22, 2009)

On LCD monitor, switching from 60 Hz to 75 will not make any noticeable difference.
Even if don't succeed in this, you're not loosing much.

Cheers,


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2009)

I am assuming you are going to device manager, selecting the monitor and then on the driver tab selecting "update driver" ??


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is this the driver you downloaded: http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...ep2=XSeries&Step3=X243HQ&OS=V10&LC=en&SC=PA_7

It seems that is is only an x86 driver, so if you are running 64-bit you might be out of luck, as I don't see a 64-bit driver on their site.



robal said:


> On LCD monitor, switching from 60 Hz to 75 will not make any noticeable difference.
> Even if don't succeed in this, you're not loosing much.
> 
> Cheers,



When running the desktop yes, however having 75Hz while playing games with vsync on can make them seem smoother to some people.


----------



## Xipo (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah that's the file I'm using, I'm on 32-bit.
Managed to install the driver now, but still no 75Hz, seems like the GPU is the problem, don't see any 75Hz listed in the settings, but I'm pretty sure a Radeon HD4850 should be able to do so.
And yeah, it's for gaming, since I'm getting an fps over a 100, the 60Hz is holding it back.


----------



## DaC (Sep 22, 2009)

Xipo said:


> Yeah that's the file I'm using, I'm on 32-bit.
> Managed to install the driver now, but still no 75Hz, seems like the GPU is the problem, don't see any 75Hz listed in the settings, but I'm pretty sure a Radeon HD4850 should be able to do so.
> And yeah, it's for gaming, since I'm getting an fps over a 100, the 60Hz is holding it back.



Check if your monitor is capable of displaying this configuration:

http://web.forret.com/tools/video_fps.asp?width=1920&height=1080&fps=75&space=rgba&depth=8

Also, if your cable supports it: it must be "dual link" for this kind of stuff you want to do
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface

This thing of Hz is not that simple.... I've spent a day reading about that and I'm not quite sure if I got it.... but I guess your problem goes around this (BUS Width).


Diego


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2009)

Xipo said:


> Yeah that's the file I'm using, I'm on 32-bit.
> Managed to install the driver now, but still no 75Hz, seems like the GPU is the problem, don't see any 75Hz listed in the settings, but I'm pretty sure a Radeon HD4850 should be able to do so.
> And yeah, it's for gaming, since I'm getting an fps over a 100, the 60Hz is holding it back.



You must have vsync disabled AND if if that is the case raising it to 75Hz will not do diddly. ALTHO, if you do enable vsync, the 75Hz would help.


----------



## Elvis (Apr 18, 2010)

The problem is the AMD driver. It sucks. I have exactly the same problem - same monitor, an ATI (4200) with 10.3 driver, a Dual-link DVI-D cable, a freshly installed monitor driver with 1920*1080*75 *LISTED* in its .inf, which CCC is aware of, and was aware even before I installed the monitor driver thanks to EDID. And on top of that, a list of all supported video modes where the only 75Hz mode is 1152*864 (sic!). Taking the checkbox "only supported by the monitor" off does nothing.

Anyone knows how to edit the list? Or how to contact AMD?


----------

